# 50 Shades of 50/50's Competition... Prize draw EVERY Friday.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening all...

Please follow the link below for our Weekly 50/50 Friday competition here at Orchard Autocare.. The weekly prize will be for the best 50/50 or before and after shot of the week. It can be of a panel or an interior shot basically any 50/50 you can think of. The winner will be picked each Friday by Linda and as she's the boss her decision is final. Its open to everyone and its not necessarily the best correction if you can think of the most imaginative picture it could be a winner as well.. So get loading the pictures up!!!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3606163#post3606163

Many thanks
Rollo:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Week 1 winners just announced.... Congratulations to you all and if yu can forward me your addresses we will send out your prizes..

Now get posting for this weeks competition!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm going to try every week until I win! :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

That's what I like to hear.. Keep them coming!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's a CLAAS Dominator combine harvester I restored, 3 full days from sunrise to sunset 

Before









After


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

love it!!!!^^^


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Couple of attempts from me 

MR2 headlamp









Fuel cap from a lotus evora









Focus RS Bonnet









Cayman S Bonnet









Jag XK Bonnet









Another Cayman bonnet









Audi A4 Armrest









Cayman Calipers

















Audi TT exhaust tips

















A


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

VW Golf lease car, the weekend before the lease was up, first go with the DA :



















WD


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Great pics Serapth.. which one do you want to enter. only 1 per week...


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> Great pics Serapth.. which one do you want to enter. only 1 per week...


Wasnt sure how many were allowed, ill go with the Porsche Calipers


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Click on picture


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Serapth said:


> Wasnt sure how many were allowed, ill go with the Porsche Calipers


Thought you would great Job!!

Marc loving the video.. now thats how to knock it up a gear thats for sure!!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Shame i wasnt paying attention and left it on auto focus  hunted like a ***** with the bright lights.. But thanks...


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Paintwork before










Paintwork after


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Love the lights your using. nice shot there!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

deleted my earlier one since my photobucket account is playing up lol..

350z before refining.









and after


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Cool idea Ronnie, here's my effort on a Porsche Cayenne


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

a 330ci mirror cover i was going to paint..since it was going to be primered anyway, thought id sand it up and get a 50/50


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Here's one of my old GTi-6 I corrected before I sold it.

50/50










Complete


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

My old man's 18yo Toyota Rav - 4.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Attempt at resurrecting a set of clocks form the 2001 Toledo


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Great pictures guys... looking mighty keep them coming!


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

My humble contribution

*@ 15 55 *









*@ 16 38*









Correction done with rotary, wool pad and menz PG at this stage

Cheers :thumb:
Zaid


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

nice on zckid


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Another attempt from an amateur:thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

All from the same car, a 2006 Vauxhall Astra VXR


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

^^^you sure that's not a Corsa VXR


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Will be announcing last weeks winners later today guys. Many thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Any update Ronnie? Been some cracking entries


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Last weeks winners. Congratulations! Send me your address and I'll send your prize out



vectra said:


> Attempt at resurrecting a set of clocks form the 2001 Toledo





zckid said:


> My humble contribution
> 
> *@ 15 55 *
> 
> ...


Congratulations guys, great attempts. Nice to see with the clocks thinking outside the box!


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool.
Details sent via PM

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Well done guys


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> ^^^you sure that's not a Corsa VXR


Yep 100% sure


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Well done chaps


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks everybody :thumb:

Much appreciated!

Details sent via PM.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Audi A8 with a poor respray wet sanded :thumb:

over 2 hours sanding going from 1500-3000 grade to get it right.

sorry for poor pic camera died and all i had was a crappy work phone form 2002 to use!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

well done to the winners!


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Well done to the winners :thumb:

I will have another go, this time with some bike parts that I detailed 

As bought :










Striped :










Half way there :










All done :










Some detail shots :




























All done by hand - paint stripper / 1500's & 2000's / NXT metal polish.

Ti bolts - 1500's & 2000's / NXT metal polish.

WD


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Hard to see on red but heres one50/50


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Great work Guys. Loving the OCD detailing of bits that are not normally seen. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's my first entry into this section guys: 50/50 of the rear door on my own Passat CC

The whole car was a swirly mess like this!










Now looks pretty damn good










Jon


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

This is a small one from me.



















My friend's Toyota Camy, single-coated paint, all faded with water spots on the windscreen. Had to revive it.

The end product after 4 days work.










From another angle:



















Correction with makita, menzerna 203s, and PO85rd, glass polished with Menz PG, All Sealed with Menz Powerlock. Plastics treated with CG New look trim gel

Cheers

Zaid


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Friends Leon correction 50/50










AF Revive 50/50


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Fantastic work, well done


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

My entry.









And another of the same car.

Before









After


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry for the lack or responce last week was away on holiday so will announce last weeks winners later. Also will be posting out teh previous weeks prizes today!


----------



## timmy2take (Aug 13, 2009)

50/50 with a quick machine polish.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's mine from today,


__
https://flic.kr/p/7797667320


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

heres mine from last week end when i done friends car


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Sorry for the lack or responce last week was away on holiday so will announce last weeks winners later. Also will be posting out teh previous weeks prizes today!


Hi Ronnie.
Just wondering if you did get round to posting out the previous winners prizes yet as I have not received anything and am wondering if it went missing in the post?
Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

message sent..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

pm sent. Was a bit of a hiccup there. Also we have been letting this slide so will be announcing all winners before teh mddle of the week.


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's one that I did on a neighbours 11 year old L200
Bit of a change in the reflections.

Untitled


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Heres mine from today;










the car in question my dads ford prefect


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

must be a winner??


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

The new cars poorly looked after wheels.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

2003 Vauxhall Vectra

Pink to Red 50 / 50


----------



## Buxton (Apr 2, 2011)

My mate's Vauxhall Viva bootlid... it was in desperate need haha


----------



## Steven878 (Jul 20, 2012)

First ever 50/50 on my pulsars wing.










I used megs 105 with a autosmart yellow spot pad on a da.
Still needs refined, but decent result since i thought i would have to paint the wing


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

Has this closed now?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

No we are going to restart it but will be giving away some new sealants keep posting and we will be back dating over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## damianallen (May 24, 2012)

My e46 coupe the first panel subjected to a wet sand detail!


----------



## damianallen (May 24, 2012)

Sorry is this not running anymore?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey Damian great shot. it died for a while but we are gofing to resurect it as we were not getting enough posts per week great shot!!!


----------



## damianallen (May 24, 2012)

Ok cool, then that's my entry for this week yes?


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

A 50:50 on a Corrado rear spoiler.


----------



## damianallen (May 24, 2012)

It's friiiidayyyyy  lol


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Ronnie!

Hope you are doing fine. 

I’m just wondering you’ve been able to post the previous winners prizes as at I’ve not yet received anything from the post.

Anyway lots of congrats on the VW Scirocco detail, simply awesome :buffer:

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## WelshboyA3 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Red Corsa - Has seen better days.*

Not the best quality picture, but worth a shot.

Regards

Iwan


----------



## damianallen (May 24, 2012)

So when Doyle results come out from this comp guys?


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Dunno dude, my entry dates back to July 

Patience, patience ... 

WD


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Specter said:


> B Pillar on Audi A6
> 
> Great Competition btw.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Seems quiet in this thread recently but I thought I'd stick one in.


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

here comes mine's;


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

only noticing this now, il have to get a few 50/50 shots fired into this


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nothing as a ruined black Audi...



















Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Not the best by far, but this was my very first detail of a rather clean but dull looking E30 I did for a friend.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Volkswagen EOS. After VW painted it :-O


----------



## F2 Ed (Nov 6, 2006)

dull flat oxidised old Peugeot


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Jaguar xkr


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just a bit of fun

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289130


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anyone won anything?


----------



## AlphaDriver (Dec 27, 2012)

Impressive pictures, makes me want to detail!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry this has lay dorment for a good while. looks like we may have to start it up again...


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

heres mine anyway


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)




----------

